# The Roswell Conspiracy: Tyler Locke 3 FREE today through Friday!



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to let you know that I now have a US publication schedule for the third Tyler Locke novel, The Roswell Conspiracy. If you haven't heard, I will be going back to self-publishing in the US with this book. You can read the tale of how that happened here if you're interested:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/boyd-morrison/self-publishing-traditional-publishing_b_1426321.html

As you all know, I'm a big proponent of the Kindle and the readers here have been very supportive of my books. The Roswell Conspiracy--Tyler Locke's race to stop a rogue Russian spy in possession of a superweapon that can be traced to the Roswell incident--will definitely be coming out on the Kindle this summer. Because I'm self-pubbing, however, the marketing is totally in my hands, and I was presented with a great opportunity to get the word out on the Nook, which can be a challenging platform for self-published authors. Starting on July 9, The Roswell Conspiracy will be exclusive to the Nook First program for 28 days. I will not be using DRM.

Then on August 7, The Roswell Conspiracy will be out on the Kindle in the US (it's already out on the Kindle if you live in the UK). I hope the 28-day wait won't be too long for you Kindlers. I'll post a reminder when it's officially released on Amazon.

As an aside, I wanted to comment on my adventure with traditional publishing. I've read a few comments on various boards about how it's gone for me and maybe I made a mistake going that way. I'll just say what I've always said: you have to decide for yourself which avenue is right for you, based on your goals and the financial opportunities presented to you. For me, I think it was the right decision. The Ark earned out its US contract within a year, is published in twenty languages (I just got my Israeli version today), and became a top 15 bestseller in the UK. Maybe that all would have happened anyway if I'd turned down the original Simon and Schuster contract, but it's impossible to know. However, I am happy that self-publishing provides an opportunity for authors like me who are rejected by their publishers. As long as my stories get into the hands of readers who enjoy them--and I can make a living at it--I'm willing to go in the direction that best accomplishes those goals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Boyd,
I will be sitting here waiting to push the purchase button in August.
You are amongst a group of writers that I discovered here on KB.
And I have found this group to be incredible authors.
So as I said, I will be waiting for the opportunity to purchase and read the next Tyler Locke book........and the next.......etc.

Just sayin.....


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff! It's pretty weird to think it's been three years since I first posted here. A lot's happened since then. I wish I could create a pre-order page on Amazon, but they don't have that option for self-published authors. I'll make sure to post in August when it's ready to go.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as it works out well for you so there are many more books down the line that's what's most important.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As one of the lucky UK dwellers who's already read The Roswell Conspiracy (US readers - you're going to love it!) I'm looking for hints about Tyler Locke #4!

I know you've been to the UK researching, so I'm wondering if we can have any hints yet as to what that one will be about? *bats eyelashes*


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> As one of the lucky UK dwellers who's already read The Roswell Conspiracy (US readers - you're going to love it!) I'm looking for hints about Tyler Locke #4!
> 
> I know you've been to the UK researching, so I'm wondering if we can have any hints yet as to what that one will be about? *bats eyelashes*


Oh, you flirt! The only thing I can tell you right now is that I went to England, Scotland, and France to do my research (and took lots and lots of photos). We do have a title for the novel, but that probably won't be released until early next year because it definitely gives away the subject of the story. And I've seen a preview of the cover for The Tsunami Countdown (the UK version of Rogue Wave that comes out on Dec 6), and it looks fantastic. How's that for a tease?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Dec 6 for The Tsunami Countdown? Well at least I now have a firm date for it. Amazon have it listed, but no date, no Kindle version yet and no cover pic.  

I guess I'm just going to have to be patient. *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We don't feel sorry for you, Linda...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Linda, I agree with Betsy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  Thanks for the update, Boyd.  I will be waiting not-so-patiently with the others to use my one-click button on August 7th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Boyd. . . .

Congratulations on the book!  I too am waiting with bated breath.  And, as usual, the rules: 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Boyd, is it true that Tyler Locke #4 is going to be about the


Spoiler



Loch Ness monster


? I can't wait to read your take on that one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We in the US just want Tyler Locke #3 already! 


(And how come it's already out for nook?  )


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Linjeakel, the cat's out of the bag on Tyler Locke 4. It's titled The Loch Ness Legacy, but that's all I can say about it right now, mostly because I'm still writing it!

Ann, since I'm back to self-pubbing on The Roswell Conspiracy, I'd been looking for opportunities to do my own promotion, and Barnes and Noble invited me to be part of their Nook First program. They put you on a special web page and include your book in email newsletters in return for 28 days of exclusivity, which I thought was reasonable, especially when the Kindle Select program is for 90 days. I wish Amazon had a similar program, but it's only another two weeks until The Roswell Conspiracy is out on Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Only wish I could pre-order it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am with Ann.
Looking forward to Tyler #3.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It's here! Off to start reading...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Downloaded it this morning when I got up!  Perfect timing as I just finished a couple of other things. . . . . .


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for finding it! It's been a long time coming, but it's great to finally have it out on Kindle. Hope you have fun with it!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

So excited to see this one finally available! Picked it up last night....extra bonus was the price! Thanks!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my copy also.


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

IndieReader was nice enough to re-post my blog for Kirkus Reviews on How I Did It. Some of you have seen the story before, but I thought I'd put a link to it here.

[URL=http://indiereader]http://indiereader.com/2012/10/boyd-morrison/[/url]


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, I want to let you know that my latest Tyler Locke adventure thriller, THE ROSWELL CONSPIRACY, is free today through Friday. Here's a bit about the book:



For fans of Dan Brown and Clive Cussler, THE ROSWELL CONSPIRACY is a "masterful thriller" (James Rollins) "full of smart, intense action" (Patrick Lee).

1947
Ten-year-old Fay Allen of Roswell, New Mexico, witnesses the fiery crash of an extraordinary craft unlike anything she's ever seen.

2012
More than sixty years later, former army engineer Tyler Locke rescues Fay from assassins who were after a piece of wreckage she recovered from the Roswell crash - and she claims to know secrets about that incident that have never previously been revealed.

Tyler is initially skeptical but after he is kidnapped by a mysterious gang of mercenaries, he comes to realize that Roswell holds the key to his and his countrymen's survival...


----------

